# xmonad FreeBSD set up from scratch



## NapoleonWils0n (Jun 23, 2020)

I recently switched from dwm to xmonad 
and made a few videos about setting up xmonad on freebsd






xmonad.hs








						NapoleonWils0n/freebsd-dotfiles
					

freebsd dotfiles for macbook air. Contribute to NapoleonWils0n/freebsd-dotfiles development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




xmobarrc








						freebsd-dotfiles/xmobarrc at master · NapoleonWils0n/freebsd-dotfiles
					

freebsd dotfiles for macbook air. Contribute to NapoleonWils0n/freebsd-dotfiles development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 22, 2020)

As a hard-of-hearing user, a text guide would be nice but thank you for the video and resources


----------



## Minbari (Jul 22, 2020)

I don't want to be rude and I appreciate your work to make this tutorial, but is not productive or worth to learn a language like haskell just so you can use a tiling wm. If you really want to try/learn something which can also be useful in a long term I think Qtiles (written in python) is a good choice, after all python is the most popular programing language in 2020. 
Well it's just an opinion.


----------



## a6h (Jul 22, 2020)

Minbari said:


> If you really want to try/learn something which can also be useful in a long term I think Qtiles ...


Minbari : I don't want to be rude either, and I appreciate your tips and guides on i3 over the years, which helped me to setup i3 on my computer. But WM is just WM, set it up once, and it should get out of the way. Learning any language to set WM up, would be overkill.


----------



## Minbari (Jul 23, 2020)

vigole said:


> Minbari : But WM is just WM, set it up once, and it should get out of the way. Learning any language to set WM up, would be overkill.


I agree with you that "Learning any language to set WM up, would be overkill", (that's why in the last 7 years i3 was/is my WM of choise), but a language like Python can also be used as a scripting language, does not require a compiler, automates the required processes into a program, etc. As I said above it's just an opinion. 
PS. I'm done with offtopic on this thread. Peace!


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 26, 2020)

Perhaps don't think of it as learning a programming language. Think of it as learning a highly extensible configuration file.

For example people spend hours on their Fvwm config and that really is a language in itself too. xmonad just uses an existing programming language for the config rather than inventing its own (same with DWM in all fairness).


----------



## r2com (May 9, 2021)

Minbari said:


> I don't want to be rude and I appreciate your work to make this tutorial, but is not productive or worth to learn a language like haskell just so you can use a tiling wm. If you really want to try/learn something which can also be useful in a long term I think Qtiles (written in python) is a good choice, after all python is the most popular programing language in 2020.
> Well it's just an opinion.


well.. my opinion is that python is a dynamic package which gets updated, so anything dependent on it has a chance of going tits up after next python/pypi update. which exactly what happened to me now (still figuring out). and just that already planted a signal in my brain that perhaps the WM based on Python is NOT the best thing to do.


----------



## matt_k (May 11, 2021)

r2com said:


> well.. my opinion is that python is a dynamic package which gets updated, so anything dependent on it has a chance of going tits up after next python/pypi update. which exactly what happened to me now (still figuring out). and just that already planted a signal in my brain that perhaps the WM based on Python is NOT the best thing to do.


Anything can change. My spectrwm bar stopped showing proper CPU utilization because something changed in ?awk? in FreeBSD 13.0. Have not looked into it yet, I was busy with i915kms crapping itself in 13.0.


----------

